# ZSK or Barudan, HELP!



## mikestan1212 (Mar 13, 2014)

I need some help, I currently have a 6 head ZSK whish I brought 2nd hand and I have had nothing but problems with it, it is 15 years old though and I guess you get what you pay for. We are now looking at buying a brand new machine, do I stay with ZSk or switch to Barudan? Any advice? Please help....


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I personally would stay with ZSK, My machines are 13 years old now and are still running like new.

What problems are you having with the machine?

Phil


----------



## mikestan1212 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Paul,

Its about 15years old and brought second hand, to be honest the support I have had from the company I purchased it from hasnt been great, sort of like well you got what you paid for etc.

It constantly has thread breaks, sensor issues showing thread broken when not, missing out stitches, alignment and the list goes on and on.

They also had to take it back for 6months as one of the electrical boards was ripped out inside by a shaft and took forever to fix, in the meantime I spent 5K with an embroiderer and they wouldnt offer a replacement temporary machine or compensation.

I am looking to trade it in but they have only offered me 9K when I paid 12K and looking to finance the rest for a brand new machine.


----------



## mikestan1212 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sorry its early Friday morning, Phil not Paul, Apologies.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Where abouts are you based?

Thread breaks and sensor issues are easily sorted out, Missing stitches out could be a number of reasons and misalignment could be a stabilizer issue.

I will pm you my email address, I can offer better support from there.

Phil


----------



## DeepWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

If you're buying new, look for a distributor that's close by and that has a good reputation for after the sale support. Both machine brands you have listed have a solid track record. You might also want to throw Tajima in the mix as well.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Have you had a good ZSK tech evaluate it? If one doesn't exist in your area then I would eliminate that brand. I sounds like you shouldn't have any more dealings with the company you originally purchased from.


----------

